# Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch



## glnrcker (Feb 10, 2018)

Hi,
I was very excited to get a trade for Easter Week here but that all changed when the first thing I see upon looking at the Trip Advisor reviews are a couple of ROACH pictures.  I am travelling with two kids (10/12) and I know this would be a deal breaker for them (and me)! 

Just wondering with you guys that go there often if this an issue?  Thank you in advance!


----------



## Sapper (Feb 10, 2018)

My family and I have been there three times now.  My experience has always been the rooms (and property as a whole) are spotless clean, and well maintained.  Are there large insects in Texas, yes.  Might they somehow wonder into the rooms, yes.  Is this the "norm", not that I have experienced.  I hope this helps.


----------



## Creekway6 (Feb 10, 2018)

We are at Wild Oak 2-3 times a year.  It's a well maintained resort and we've never see any pest issues in the room.

Lot's of snakes, bunnies and deer on the property, though.


----------



## glnrcker (Feb 10, 2018)

Thank for the replies. I feel so much better having heard from all.  I just wish I hadn’t seen those photos on Trip Advisor, they’re really disconcerting. Thanks again!


----------



## gkorene (Feb 11, 2018)

glnrcker said:


> Thank for the replies. I feel so much better having heard from all.  I just wish I hadn’t seen those photos on Trip Advisor, they’re really disconcerting. Thanks again!



We have been owners at Wild Oak since 2006, and stayed on the property in each of the buildings over the years.  Not once have we seen roaches in the rooms.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 11, 2018)

We loved the property and saw no bugs in the units.  People are complainers and sometimes mix up one property with another.  If there were roaches, it was a case of someone before them not being careful with trash and such.  But we did go in January.  

Bunnies, deer and snakes.  Sounds like a real circle of life going on at the ranch.


----------



## glnrcker (Feb 11, 2018)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We loved the property and saw no bugs in the units.  People are complainers and sometimes mix up one property with another.  If there were roaches, it was a case of someone before them not being careful with trash and such.  But we did go in January.
> 
> Bunnies, deer and snakes.  Sounds like a real circle of life going on at the ranch.




Thank you.  It's unfair to the property that's the first thing you notice when you look up reviews.  Looking forward to our visit!


----------



## Sapper (Feb 28, 2018)

Just a brief update, we are at Wild Oak Ranch right now. I needed to be in town for something, and my wife and son tagged along to enjoy the resort. The "concierge" called a week ahead of time to see if we needed anything, then pitched the "owners update". When I told him I was in town for business, so had no time for that, the call ended.  Upon check in, the front desk folk tried to get me to sign up for an update, I declined. Walking out of the front office, the sales guy attempted to stop me and I just said "NO", and walked past. While in town today, my wife went to the front desk to ask for the days activities. At which point, her words, "I was accosted by this rude b...h who kept trying to talk to me about the new program even after I politely declined a few times, then just started saying "NO", then just walked out."   We have been here a number of times because it's just a three hour drive from West Houston, and have been asked one time per visit to attend the update. This is ridiculous. II must be having serious problems with the HPP. 

On the plus side, we found an outstanding restaurant just a couple of miles from the resort. It's called Viola's Ventanas. If the weather is nice, they have a huge back patio under a bunch of oak trees. Their poblano sauce and mole sauce were excellent (had that on chicken enchiladas). The house margaritas were pretty good too, happy hour ends at 6pm. 

Also, re the concern of large insects from a prior poster, the only critters we have seen were a deer, a bunch of dove, and two fat squirrels.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Feb 28, 2018)

Sapper said:


> Also, re the concern of large insects from a prior poster, the only critters we have seen were a deer, a bunch of dove, and two fat squirrels.


For a minute there, I thought you were referring to the sales weasels again. But *no one* would ever refer to sales weasels as doves, so I understood you were talking about the wildlife


----------



## Sapper (Feb 28, 2018)

WalnutBaron said:


> For a minute there, I thought you were referring to the sales weasels again. But *no one* would ever refer to sales weasels as doves, so I understood you were talking about the wildlife



Ah, I do see how you may have been confused by the reference to large insects and two fat squirrels. HAHA!  Now that I think of it, we may be doing a dis-service to fat squirrels.


----------



## Sapper (Mar 1, 2018)

Was hit up again by a woman matching my wife's description on my way out. I checked out and was leaving (conversation as i was walking out, i did not stop): the sales weasel lady asked if I was checking in. I said no.  She then said that she had not seen me for the update. I said no.  She got up from her desk and attempted to follow me out of the building asking if I would sit down for a few minutes to listen to the changes. I said no. She kept talking as I shut my car door and left. Very aggressive for Hyatt. Had they been this aggressive when we were renting / trying them out prior to buying resale, we may have thought harder about a different system. I think their aggressiveness is actualy a disservice to the program. They are attempting to sell a high end product with used car sales tactics.


----------

